# OCTOBER 2004 2WWERS PART 5



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

New Home Girls Goodluck    


Love lilly xxx


----------



## spooner (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks like the   has got me again - this is 4 months in a row - dont know how much more of this i can take? I was late this time too and dared to dream. 
I know i have to be   but its so hard at times  
Will see you all on here in another 2 weeks again i guess as i start yet another 2ww.

Take care all

Kelly aka Spooner x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Spooner, Reb and Taff - so sorry to read that you got a negative (((((((hugs)))))))), you haven't failed - just a learning curve.

Lolly (keep up the fluid!), JoJo, Polly tonnes of love and luck to you all for tomorrow.

Alie and Just Jess - welcome to the 2ww and good luck!

Dawn - you can only wait for the blood test to tell you the truth!

Marie - so sorry that it looks like the old evil witch is here for you. Test to be sure ((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))) to you and Mark and I hope that you get through tomorrow as best as you can.

Lots of love and luck
Sue
xxxxxxx

Jax - copied your list (but no amends!)

                                   

1/10/04 CBEAR  
1/10/04 KIRSTI   1st scan 12/10/04
1/10/04 ALIC   1st scan 15/10/04
3/10/04 FIONAIM   1st scan 20/10/04
3/10/04 COUNTRYGIRL  
3/10/04 GAP  
4/10/04 ANDREA R  
4/10/04 CHURCHILL   1st scan 20/10/04 
4/10/04 MAYBE BABY  
4/10/04 CESCA   
4/10/04 TRACEYCAROL  
5/10/04 JAYNE A  
6/10/04 BEVERLEY WHEELDON   1st scan 27/10/04
6/10/04 TIFF   
6/10/04 LIZA  
7/10/04 STRINGBOB  (Fred & Fredricka)    
7/10/04 BAGPUSS  
7/10/04 BEV22  
8/10/04 TAY  
11/10/04 JANEY (BOBBSIE)   
11/10/04 CASEY   
11/10/04 NICKNACK   
12/10/04 SPOONER  
13/10/04 REB 
13/10/04 TAFF  
14/10/04 MARIELOU  (The Musketeers)   
14/10/04 CROC   
14/10/04 DAWN M  (Tic n Tac)   
14/10/04 LOLLYALT  
14/10/04 JOJO633  
14/10/04 POLLY  
15/10/04 SKELLY   
15/10/04 MEONLINE   
15/10/04 KATE12  (Jambo & Bwana)    
17/10/04 ISOBEL     
17/10/04 SNAGGLEPAT     
17/10/04 HOLS     
18/10/04 C3ri      
18/10/04 LISAE      
20/10/04 SICKNOTE RUSHING THE DAYS ALONG FOR YOU        SICKNOTE   
21/10/04 TEQUILA         
21/10/04 ELVIE         
22/10/04 PETAMB         
22/10/04 TRUDY  (Luke & Leia)           
23/10/04 LENI  (Flossie & Fred)            
24/10/04 LILLY            
25/10/04 DA TRETS (Dawn)            

Loads of love and luck to you all

Jax
xxx


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi all

Marie-so sorry to read your post, I know that tomorrow will be very difficult for you both, so take care of yourselves  

Reb-sorry to hear about your news   we are all thinking of you

Spooner-we spoke this afternoon in chat, but I would just like to send you another   and hope that next month brings better news

LOL to you all
Kate


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Ali

welcome to the 2ww, hope your test date comes round really quickly, enjoy your sofa time.  

Best wishes

Love Kate


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Ali 

Welcome to 2ww hunny enjoy the resting    

love lilly xxx


----------



## DA Trets (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi there

So sorry for those with bad news, sofa timei s good. But time does seem to move so slowly wish we could make our systems work at double time !!

Good luck   for next time and try and stay  

Take Care all

Dawn XXx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Thank you girls for all the support - my red spotting has gone to brown spotting when I wipe - I expect AF will show overnight ,but clinic have told me to test still.
Will update tomorrow,
Marie xx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Evening all 

I know it's not quite midnight but wanted to send  wishes before our fab five get up to those pee sticks 

Reb & Spooner so sorry to see your news 

Marielou - I'm praying that the wicked  stays so far away from you hun Sending huge hugs your way and lots of strength to see you through tomorrow   

Welcome to the 2ww Alic & JustJess  (When do you test JustJess? )

Love luck and posi vibes to everyone 

                                   

1/10/04 CBEAR  
1/10/04 KIRSTI   1st scan 12/10/04
1/10/04 ALIC   1st scan 15/10/04
3/10/04 FIONAIM   1st scan 20/10/04
3/10/04 COUNTRYGIRL  
3/10/04 GAP  
4/10/04 ANDREA R  
4/10/04 CHURCHILL   1st scan 20/10/04 
4/10/04 MAYBE BABY  
4/10/04 CESCA   
4/10/04 TRACEYCAROL  
5/10/04 JAYNE A  
6/10/04 BEVERLEY WHEELDON   1st scan 27/10/04
6/10/04 TIFF   
6/10/04 LIZA  
7/10/04 STRINGBOB  (Fred & Fredricka)    
7/10/04 BAGPUSS  
7/10/04 BEV22  
8/10/04 TAY  
11/10/04 JANEY (BOBBSIE)   
11/10/04 CASEY   
11/10/04 NICKNACK   
12/10/04 SPOONER  
13/10/04 REB  
13/10/04 TAFF  
14/10/04 MARIELOU  (The Musketeers)  Double  kiss 
14/10/04 CROC   
14/10/04 DAWN M  (Tic n Tac)  
14/10/04 LOLLYALT 
14/10/04 JOJO633  
14/10/04 POLLY  
15/10/04 SKELLY  
15/10/04 MEONLINE  
15/10/04 KATE12  (Jambo & Bwana)   
17/10/04 ISOBEL    
17/10/04 SNAGGLEPAT    
17/10/04 HOLS    
18/10/04 C3ri     
18/10/04 LISAE     
20/10/04 SICKNOTE RUSHING THE DAYS ALONG FOR YOU       SICKNOTE   
21/10/04 TEQUILA        
21/10/04 ELVIE        
22/10/04 PETAMB         
22/10/04 TRUDY  (Luke & Leia)          
23/10/04 LENI  (Flossie & Fred)           
24/10/04 LILLY           
25/10/04 DA TRETS (Dawn)            
27/10/04 ALIC              
?? JUST JESS

Loads of love and luck to you all

Jax
xxx


----------



## skelly (Sep 10, 2004)

Never did clean the oven, emptied the dishwasher instead - only because it needed filling

Marie  - soooo sorry  - hoping something weird is going on and they're tucked up nicely - it does happen, not as often as we'd all like . Would send a hug but don't know how

Taff Reb and Spooner -     to you too and all the other BFN's - the 13th October wasn't a very good day was it?

The   found me in France today so am not even going to test on Friday. Chucked aside all my fantasies of being a teetotaller and bought 26 bottles of the red stuff - as well as a packet of B&H at the petrol station in Ashford - didn't get any duty free **** so I do have  some redeeming qualities. I paid £5.17 for a packet of death sticks...

Well so far this year I have spent £12,000 on treatment, (well my credit cards have). I've boarded the rollercoaster 7 times and had 4 2ww's - and that's the worst part of the lot. I'm not ready to give up yet - maybe when the bailliffs are taking away the PC....

I don't have embies so I could name my follicle(s).  Left Flo or Right Flo - with the evil aunt 

I'm in the fortunate position of being able to have back to back treatments so hope to be back on here in 2 weeks (FSH willing)
In the meantime, I'll go back to the donor thread and hopefully will find lodgings there, I'd better also introduce myself to the "fighting the ****" board before I go up in a puff of smoke

Better get to bed or I'll catch the milkman and could be tempted   (DH is on nights) - no pint really on day 1 is there?

Hope I sound cheerful even though it hurts

Jo  XXXXX


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Skelly

Such an upbeat post at such a down time for you  

Enjoy a bottle of that red stuff   

I'll see you over on the quit thread and have you off those evil sticks before your next 2ww  

Much love and respect
Jax
xxx


----------



## skelly (Sep 10, 2004)

The milkman came (to the door that is) at 2.26am but I didn't rush out and grab him meant to say no point - not no pint but either way  . I've never  even seen him so I can have wild fantasies - all I know is that his names Ken - not a natural source of wild fantasies

The    percentage is down     so we have to have Big Fat Hopes for all the girls testing today and in the next few days - we need lots of     . Seeing others succeed is an inspiration and gives hope

I can't face any wine - I'll probably down a large glass or two tomorrow (more likely three or four)
I've had 5 **** since 23.00 - thats more than I usually have in a day, better stop now or I'll be even sicker tomorrow

I rang DH at work and told him - he's glum. That's because he starts out with more hope than me - to him I'm still young, to me I'm a worn out old hag with pickled and smoked ovaries (I'll donate them to Walkers one day could be a new flavour of crisps)

Just gonna email the boss, her brother had IVF twins about 5 years ago (not him, his wife, that would be a miracle) and she's very sympathetic, don't know how long her patience is going to last though

Goodnight - can't fantasise about the postman cos it's a lady postman and she ain't got no sperm, or has she??

Still hurting - but hoping

Jo xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Maire 

You and Mark and in my thoughts hunny i hope and pray its good news     

love always lilly xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Jo 

I am so sorry   sending you a big  

love always lilly xxxx


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Morning all

Marie-thinking of you today 

Jo(Skelly)-sorry to read your news, enjoy that red wine and best wishes for the next journey 

good luck to all the testers today 
Sending you positive vibes  

LOL
Kate


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Morning Girls,

Just wanted to say a big thank you for your kind wishes, I am still sulking and crying at the moment, but I know I will pick myself up from this and try again.  Going to the doc tomorrow, that's a positive step already isn't it!

Reb, Spooner, Skelly, I was hoping in my heart that all the bad luck would fall on me for the day and spare you all!!  I am so sorry to see your news, but it's not how many times we get knocked down that matters, it's how many times we get back up that is important!!!

Marielou, I am still keeping my fingers crossed for you!  Will you still test today??  I personally felt I had to test, just to have a definite answer in my head.  Good luck sweetie.   

My in-laws have offered to pay for an IVF cycle for us as a Christmas presant, they are so kind.  Not sure how we are going to unwrap that one, but we are going to take them up on their offer, so I know we will be in this 2WW waiting room again in the future.

Very best wishes to everyone testing today, good luck!

For all the new people who have joined the 2WW, welcome and for all the chicks still waiting patiently and insanely for their test dates, I hope that the days fly by for you, with positive outcomes.

Luv
Taff x


----------



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

Good Morning - Tested this morning, got a BFP!!!! 

Still can't believe it and am very shakey!

Good Luck to the others due to test today. Asda test very cruel and the negative window comes up first the positive follows shortly afterwards!


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Lolly - didn't doubt it for a second the way you had OHSS!  Many many congrats!!!

Taff - a lovely gesture for the chrimbo pressie from your inlaw's. (((((((hugs))))).

Skelly - brave posting from you when you are feeling very raw, so sorry that this cycle didn't work for you ((((((hugs)))).

Marie - thinking of you.

Love to you all
Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2004)

Marielou

fingers and toes crossed - that this change could well be a positively good sign for you.  I was thinking of you and the other girls as I wandered in to the clinic today for the test...

it is so final for me, but I feel strangely numb at the present....dh is convinced - so he says - that all is okay - but then he is not in my body! (thankfully or there would be uproar!).

Anyway best wishes to all of us....

dawnx


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Lolly, Big, big, big congratulations to you!!!

For others testing today, hope this is the 1st of many positives to come today I'm sure it will be!!!

Luv
Taff x


----------



## Just Jess (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi girls

I still have a while to test (25th = 17 days ), which feels closer to 3 than 2 weeks, but as I've had 4 BFN's on IUI and 1 BFN on IVF, I'm staying away from temptation and will only test at the clinic. I'm not sure I could stay sane if I did a BFP HPT only for the clinic to tell me it's BFN. It was hard enough last time when there was no AF until the day of testing, and then for it to feel like they're rubbing salt in wounds by actually telling us the result  . I should have been brave and asked them not to tell us unless it was positive. Maybe they have to tell us either way! 

I can sympathise with the Christmas pressie - as we're still waiting for the fully funded NHS coffers to open, the in-laws have offered to buy the remaining kitchen cupboards that we need to replace the gap where we've taken the old chimney breast out! My mother has also offered us a cycle's worth, as she also wants a grandchild in this country (amongst other selfless reasons), as my brother lives in Malaysia with his family and DH's brother lives in Oz with his family!

Still, got to check my quack appt time so I can keep claiming the not-enough-to-feed-a-mouse benefits that I'm getting.

Big hugs to those BFN's and chin up everyone waiting   .


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Well,   has settled in for a very unwelcome visit, I've had my cry and my scream and have come to terms with things - I think I just thought that after so much had gone wrong, maybe someone would be looking down on us, but apparently not!
It was always my biggest fear that I would get AF today, as its today 1 year since I passed my m/c baby, Charlie.  It just seems someone is laughing at me, a year on from that. 
Oh well, we have a follow-up appointment on 28th October, to talk about ICSI without eggsharing, or DIUI.  We did DIUI and I got pregnant first time (that was charlie) so this is something we feel we need to discuss.
My dad has been very kind, and has offered us a loan to cover the ICSI, so we can start again cd21 of next cycle if thats what we want, so we are very grateful.  
Thank you girls for all your support, your words yesterday and today have touched me, best of luck for the other 4 girls today, and all of you testing in the near future.  
Hugs
Marie xx


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Oh Marielou, I am so sorry, I was really hoping with all my heart that your outcome would be better than my own.

At least we both have great families who love us very much and want to help us in our quests for a miracle.  

I hope that we will meet again in the 2WW and that the result will be positive for us both.

Am thinking of you kiddo!

Take care,

Taff x


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

MarieLou
So sorry hun. Big hugs.
Elvie


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Marielou

Sorry to hear your news and it is so cruel that it has happened today. Thinking of you loads. 
Best wishes for the future and what a wonderful offer from your Dad, sounds like you have a supportive network around you which is very important at times like this.
LOL
Kate


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Lollyat

 well done on your BFP  
LOL
Kate


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

ok girls I know I'm being silly, but I woke in the night with sharp, stabbing pains in my lower abdomen - in two different places but mainly on the right. it's not in the ovary area though, lower and more central.
Now I'm thinking....it might be implantation pains - I had blasts put in on Tuesday so it's day 7 post- collection.  
Will somebody please talk some sense into me. I have spent over an hour searching on implantation signs/ sharp pains etc on google this morning. 
At this rate I will be sectioned as mentally ill by the end of next week!
I know I shouldn't read anything into this and that there are plenty of people on here who feel these kind of pains and get bfns. 
Sorry it's a me post about something quite trivial when so much bigger stuff is going on....
Elvie
xx


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2004)

Well I am afraid that I am also a BFN - not entirely a surprise to me as I thought something had changed even though I have no AF (the joy of that is yet to come now)....

I hae to fix a follow up appt, but we've already been told that this should be  our last go ....who knows they may change their minds...but I am not sure I could do it again - although dh thinks we should....god what a mess.

Anyway - having balled my eyes out the last two times, I haven't been able to yet....probably will happen with that gin and tonic I promised myself if this happened.

All best wishes to everyone and thanks for tremendous support over recent weeks.

Sorry to have heard your bad news too Marielou - timing is just incredible - please take care of yourself.

Congrats to everyone who does manage a BFP - you damn well deserve it!

love Dawn


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

dawn
Sorry to hear your news - i wish you well whatever you decide about having another go or not
Elvie
x


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Dawn and Marie - so sorry to read of your BFNs    
life can seem so cruel at times but we all do know how you feel and send you our love and best wishes

Marie - do you think a little gap may be a good idea - like you Ive had a recent fet and am leaving it til new year 

Dawn - hi to fellow goldie - Im sorry if you feel this is it - im moving on to Donor Eggs and then calling it a day after that  - is that something you may consider when you are feeling a little less raw

to you both and good luck for anyone else testing soon

    Sarahxx


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi everyone

As today was suppose to be my testing day, (but it ended a bit soon for me) I thought I'd pop in and see how everyone else got on..

Congrats lolly/nicknak (my cycle buddies) and all the  others who get a BFP you are proof to me this thing actually works...

Sorry to Marie (also a cycle buddy) and the others that got a BFN.  Marie why don't you give your body a little rest as someone suggested and join me in January?
You can still do postive things in the two months in between.  I am going yoga, starting accupunture and going to try to get fitter and lose a bit of weight, but most of all make sure my body is rid of all these drugs and have a few natural cycles.  And at 42 I know time is not on my side but I think you need to have a little break in between, of course thats a personal decision and whatever you decide good luck.. 


Elvie - I had similar pains about five days after egg collection and was told by my clinic that it was because the pain killers given to you whilst you were under have worn off and your ovaries are still moaning about the treatment they have had.
My pain was to the left of centre, not on both sides and felt like a stitch but was quite intense sometiems that I had to hold my side, it wore off after a couple of days...

Continued good luck to you and everyone still in this torturous 2 ww...

Love

Croc


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Hi girls,

Jo, Dawn and Marie, so sorry to hear your news confirmed. Sending you hugs. 

I'm feeling a bit up and down today, think I'd better have a listen to my hypno tape to get me feeling positive and focussed.  

Lolly, congrats to you. Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months ahead. 

I'm chuffed coz Andy has sorted out my laptop and the wireless connection so I can us it in the bedroom or on the couch again. It's just too uncomfy sitting at my desk. Yay, the days may go by a bit quicker if I can spend them surfing the Net. I admit, I'm a geek grrl.

So I'll love ya and leave ya for a bit whilst I check out the boards.
Leni x


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2004)

dawn, huge , sweetheart, I hope you get another go.

elvie - hands off the google  - you will only scare yourself - remember anyone can post anything on the internet - it doesn't have to be right. If you worried maybe you could ring your clinic - I'm sure it's a good sign though! 

leni - I know what you mean about sitting at the computer, I had planned to do a load of work from homethis week - so far only managed about an hour (mostly because when I'm at the computer I'm on this site!) we're getting wireless put in soon! 

love
ali


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks Croc and Ali
Croc I think you're right and it's my poor ovaries groaning after all their exertions and probably nothing to worry, or get excited about.  I do feel like I need someone to block my access to any web sites to do with IVF etc though to save my sanity - and ensure I get some work done! 
I've just headed down Waterstones for a book and found a new one by one of my fave authors, douglas coupland, so that should take my mind off things.
Leni and Ali - I recently got wireless b/band and it's fab - so yes you can access FF anywhere in the house now!  Well that's the theory but my modem's so rubbish it only covers about 2 rooms!
Elvie
x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Maire 

i am so sorry   you are in my thoughts hun so much   

love always lilly xx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Dawn 

I am so sorry hun   thinking of you hun

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Lolly

Congrats on your Bfp wishing you a healthy 8 months   

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks for all the lovely messages - Sarah and Croc - This was an unmedicated cycle, no drugs at all, and its now been over 2 months since my ICSI, and its just my way of getting over it, by throwing myself into another cycle.    
My cycles are around 32 days long, so it will be around the end of december before I start again anyway.      
Best of luck everyone,
Marie xx


----------



## shazzer (Jul 29, 2004)

I have eventually joined the 2ww club. could not wait to get here and now as nervous as hell that I am here. The last 2 days after ec have been my time and have been good days but now my 3 little embies are safe in me and I hope and pray that they are safe and warm.

Dawn so sorry can I ask why they think this should be your last time as I will be 41 in December and scared if this does not work I will be to old.

take care everyone

Sharon


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi all,

Just dropping in to check up on everyone. I'm trying to deny I'm still waiting, and seem to manage it for about a minute or so every hour.

Huge   to Taff, Dawn, Becca, Marielou and Spooner. I have no words of wisdom that could help, but I have mountains of empathy. Sending positive thoughts to all of you.

And many congratulations to you Lolly. That's really great news.    

I'm feeling really quite strange. It's now day 29 (inseminations on days 16,17,18 and 21) and I haven't got a hint of any premenstrual symptoms. Given I'm not that regular, I could be due for   any time in the next week, but I normally get sore boobs and a day of low moods at least a week in advance. I feel totally fine, at least I do physically. In my head I feel a little bit spaced out. There's a part of me that is beginning to become really quite conviced that I'm pregnant, as if there really could be no alternative situation. My logical head keeps nudging me and reminding me that I'm setting myself up for an even bigger fall if it's not the case, but this just feels *different*. So I'm sitting here feeling quietly confident and hopeful. I just really hope those feelings are justified.

Anyway, enough rambling, I'll know for sure in a few days. 

Sending       all round.


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2004)

Dear Shazzer

I think the reason they/we think it might be my last time is because I had a very low result on round one (1 egg which did not fertilise) - round two was cancelled due to a polyp (although many more follicles) this time was much more fruitful except for the final outcome today, so they may change their mind...they were concerned about the quality of the eggs at the end of round 1 (some of the retrievals were cysts)...who knows, but we might do one more round...

don't worry, each case is individual as are the clinics (remember I am in France).

Good luck (and to you snagglepat)


Dawn


----------



## meonline (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi all

I am testing tomorrow am at home and I am so nervous!  I have talked myself out of testing early (which is a complete miracle as I have nil patience!).  Many trips to the chemist and returned empty handed.  Every symptom I feel I either convince myself it is AF or that I am pregnant.  Desperately trying to keep things in perspective (slim chance of that!!), by convincing myself that it hasn't worked so that if it does then that is a bonus.  

It is all hitting home now and driving me nuts, I keep running to the loo to check for the dreaded AF!

Anyway enough of that..


Good luck to all xxxx

Meonline x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Meonline

Goodluck for testing tomorrow hun all crossed for you      

love lilly xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2004)

Meonline

Good luck for testing tomorrow   

ali


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear Meonline,

Wishing you all the very best for tomorrow and a BFP from your first attempt!!!

With love from,


----------



## Just Jess (Sep 23, 2004)

Meonline - PLEASE remember that if you've been taking the lovely progesterone, it will probably give you sore boobs, and you'll probably have had twinges in your ovaries since EC. I was all but convinced I was BFP first time on IVF (4 BFN on IUI) and I came crashing down. This time I'm NOT going to test at home, just in case.

Sensible hat off, happy hat on  

That said, good luck to you both, you really deserve it


----------



## em75 (Sep 3, 2004)

well i guess i am finally here.  i have been keeping an eye on this thread and would like to congratulate all those with BFP and to all of those who got BFN     

Had 1st IUI today (just) with a combination of not responding well to the drugs and a minor setback with dp   today   didn't think i'd actually make it this far. 

I don't feel very positive, as if the odds are stacked against us but you never know    

Good luck to all testing soon and i look forward to you ladies keeping me sane until the 28th October, which seems like an age away  

Emma


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Morning all 

My silly pooter has decided to die a death on me so have had to struggle on my laptop with list this evening (Can just about see it so hope all is ok  )

Welcome to all our new 2ww buddies 

Love luck and posi vibes to everyone 

                                   

1/10/04 CBEAR  
1/10/04 KIRSTI   1st scan 12/10/04
1/10/04 ALIC    1st scan 15/10/04
3/10/04 FIONAIM   1st scan 20/10/04
3/10/04 COUNTRYGIRL  
3/10/04 GAP  
4/10/04 ANDREA R  
4/10/04 CHURCHILL   1st scan 20/10/04 
4/10/04 MAYBE BABY  
4/10/04 CESCA   
4/10/04 TRACEYCAROL  
5/10/04 JAYNE A  
6/10/04 BEVERLEY WHEELDON   1st scan 27/10/04
6/10/04 TIFF   
6/10/04 LIZA  
7/10/04 STRINGBOB  (Fred & Fredricka)    
7/10/04 BAGPUSS  
7/10/04 BEV22  
8/10/04 TAY  
11/10/04 JANEY (BOBBSIE)   
11/10/04 CASEY   
11/10/04 NICKNACK   
12/10/04 SPOONER  
13/10/04 REB  
13/10/04 TAFF  
14/10/04 MARIELOU  (The Musketeers)    
14/10/04 CROC   
14/10/04 DAWN M  (Tic n Tac)   
14/10/04 LOLLYALT  
14/10/04 JOJO633  
14/10/04 POLLY  
15/10/04 SKELLY   
15/10/04 MEONLINE  
15/10/04 KATE12  (Jambo & Bwana)   
17/10/04 ISOBEL   
17/10/04 SNAGGLEPAT   
17/10/04 HOLS   
18/10/04 C3ri    
18/10/04 LISAE    
20/10/04 SICKNOTE RUSHING THE DAYS ALONG FOR YOU      SICKNOTE   
21/10/04 TEQUILA  (Bill & Bob)        
21/10/04 ELVIE       
22/10/04 PETAMB        
22/10/04 TRUDY  (Luke & Leia)         
23/10/04 LENI  (Flossie & Fred)          
24/10/04 LILLY          
25/10/04 DA TRETS (Dawn)           
25/10/04 JUST JESS           
27/10/04 ALIC             
28/10/04 EM75             
28/10/04 SHAZZER             
28/10/04 BUN BUN             

Loads of love and luck to you all

Jax
xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls 

Jax wonderful list hun well done   

To anyone who is testing today goodluck   

as for me this is so long i still have 9 days to go and it feels like i have done 3 weeks    but feel great hope to chat later girls 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Well done to those who got BFPs -  

So sorry to those who got BFNs, thinking of you & best of luck with your next goes.. hugs x

I'm not feeling very positive today, after resting up all week since ET last Saturday I decided to go into town for a couple of hours yesterday.  Was still taking it easy but started getting mild-ish stabbing pains and then last night had mild cramps as if AF was on her way.  Woke up this morning with a blinding headache and feeling crampy - both my usual indications that AF is imminent.  Feeling like it may all be over for me and wishing I hadn't gone out yesterday now.. maybe I dislodged my little embies or something - am I being ridiculous?  Laying up again today and planning to as much as I can this weekend before I go back to work on Monday.. which I'm dreading as if AF does come this weekend I won't be in the frame of mind for work and if it doesn't i'll be worried I should be taking things easy at home rather than working.  

Sorry to sound so whiney, just need to sound off to some people who understand.  This site is a god-send, it regularly delights me and brings me to tears.. must be the drugs!

Love to all and good luck to those testing today.

Snagglepat - I hope your suspicions are right and that you've succeeded - keep us posted!

xx


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Hiya,
Dawn, so sorry to hear your news.

Good luck to all the girls due to test, whether it be today or sometime in the next two weeks!!

As for me, Just been to the doc's and our plan of action is a drug free IUI in November (can't stim until January as I only have one ovary - but I can't mentally wait that long without doing anything), so hope to be back in the 2WW end of next month.  

Take care girls, good luck to you all!

Taff x


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all keeping OK and not going to mad!!!!!

           
to all of you still waiting.

   to everyone who has got BFP hope you are all doing well and not feeling to sickly yet!

   to everyone who has not made it this time.  Never give up hope it will happen!!!

Speak soon

Love

Bev


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Taff - good to hear that you can at least get on with the IUI - you never know! 

Petlamb - don't think your going into town could have harmed your embies hun!   I am driving myself mad with worry too.  Yesterday I had the stabbing pains and then later AF pains and thought maybe that was a good sign - perhaps implantation going on. But today and last night I have absolutely no feelings at all so now I'm thinking ' oh god they must have perished'.  I know I'm being pathetic and a drama queen but no matter how much anyone says relax I just can't. 
I think the only solution is to try and keep busy - immerse myself in a book/ work / doing something non-physical. So that's what I'm going to try and do today, that and make a grest big treacle tart to eat over the weekend....YUM that'll keep me happy...but fat.
Good luck to anyone testing today!
Elvie
x


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Morning all,

My pc is still out of action   but dh home tonight so im sure he will fix it pretty swiftly. On my mums ancient ultra slow pc at the mo and its doing my head in  

I cant believe my name has crept to the middle of the list already!!! Actually, i can. This feels more like the 6ww and im surprised im not bald by now. DH has been in dubai all week, my parents have bogged off to scotland for the week, my best friend is also on holiday, pc is broke and dh took the movies off our sky package b4 he went away    
I dont think i have ever been so bored in my whole life. What the hell did people do before sky tv and the internet??

Day 8 of 2ww for me now, im very tempted to test tuesday (14 days post ec) but will see how my patience is over the weekend.

Marie - i really am so sorry to hear af arrived. Its nice to hear you planning next tx though, dont give up hunny xx

To all the girls who got bfp-congratulations, enjoy your pregnancies.

Jax - list is great (my embies r called bill and bob if u want to add them)    hope you are well xx

Lilly - hope you are taking it easy, chat to you soon xx

love to all,

Leanne xx


----------



## Just Jess (Sep 23, 2004)

I've got SERIOUSLY sore boobs today  - not just when I brush against them. Even the scaffolding disguised as a bra isn't helping . I'm not going to read anything into it, just thinking it's just stronger pains and that's it! Just wanted to get that off my chest, so to speak 

Will be looking out for the puzzle to reunite the stray piece and to do once I've got the dining table cleared. If that doesn't drive me insane, and use up plenty of time and a few brain cells into the bargain, I'm not sure what will


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Finally got round to joining the 2ww for this year (testing on 28.10).
Sending as many possible   vibes to all those waiters and    to those who got a bfn.


----------



## AliC (Aug 10, 2004)

Hiya everyone

I can't believe how many people have joined this thread and even more amazing is the amount of people that have got BFP's!!!!! I'm finding it hard to catch up!!
So, congratulations to everyone who have got the result they have dreamed of and big hugs to everyone who hasn't, don't give up!!
Sorry I haven't posted for a while but I've been keeping a low profile whilst I've been waiting yet another 2 weeks for our 6 week scan. I was so nervous as I had had painful cramping on Wednesday night and was convinced that it was all over but fortunately I never spotted or bled. Well, the scan was fantastic and for once it was amazing news, we are having twins!!!!! We saw 2 beautiful heartbeats flickering away on the screen. I am so amazed, happy, scared. It just goes to show what can happen and that there is hope for everyone. I never ever believed that we would get this far.

Good luck to everyone testing today  

Ali xxxx


----------



## skelly (Sep 10, 2004)

Afternoon girls

Marie - so sorry that AF arrived you really do deserve the break and I am so sorry about the timing - life is bloody cruel at times and I only hope that there is good news around the corner. So glad to see you've got a lifeline and won't be out of action for a  year

Taff - you certainly married the right fella - sounds like your in laws are wonderful people

Loyallt - Big Fat Congratulations - it's marvelous to see a positive result and I hope the next 8 months just fly by for you

Dawn M so sorry about your BFN too

I hope my messages weren't too flippant, it's a defence mechanism for me - I can't really build myself up too much for a positive because I know that if I were to do that and get a negative then I would plunge into the vortex of despair and never re emerge. 

I have been prone to feeling sorry for myself over the last year or so - why did I have to have a child with a life limiting condition when I have fertility problems, why couldn't it be someone who can produce a pregnancy at the drop of a hat. Having said that, it is likely that someone who could get pregnant with no problems would have done what my obstetrician suggested after the 20 week scan "terminate on Monday and come back in a few weeks when you're pregnant with the next one"!!!!!!!!!!! And although I had the pregnancy from hell after the 20 week scan, Sam has more than made up for that, he is an absolute joy and blessing
This site has helped me realise just how fortunate I am to have Sam and regardless of how long he has got to live I am going to make sure he has a bloody happy little life and knows that he is loved. So many of you lost your babies before they even had a chance at life so I really should count my blessings.

To those on the 2ww - the actual 2ww when I got pregnant was one of the busiest of my life, the first weekend we spent in central London - on the eye and wandering around tate modern, the following weekend we went on a hiking holiday! I just didn't believe I was ever going to get pregnant and so didn't take it easy at all. What  I am saying is, try not to let the 2ww restrict your activities, you can't dislodge your babies or do them any harm by doing whatever you're doing, just don't do any heavy lifting. 

I'm back on the merry go round - had my scan yesterday and start the clomid again tomorrow (100mg) Doc said that I can only have 2 attempts at IUI and one of GIFT if the IUI fails then should give up. 
Hmmmmm not sure, may just look for other options elsewhere

Anyway, good luck to all those still on the 2ww
Congrats, success and happiness to the BFP's 

And to the BFN's - maybe our turn is coming up in the meantime, but until the rawness recedes,let's just quietly grieve for what might have been 

Going onto the donor board now to look for a home until around 26th October

Love and thanks to you all

Jo


----------



## skelly (Sep 10, 2004)

Ali C - can I be the first to congratulate you

Well done     

Jo


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi all

Congratulations AliC   

Jax thanks for keeping the list going. 

My dh has named the embies Guy & Colin, because with a surname beginning with 'G' they will be 'Guy & Colin G' (say it quickly!) - a tribute to the gynaecology docs that got us this far!  He has a strange sense of humour   

It's only day 3 and it is sooooo slllloooowwww. I have taken to talking to my embies - must remember not to do so when in public 

DH is going to a wedding tomorrow, I'm going to stay on the sofa, but my best mate is coming round with lunch and we can start planning her hen night (hopefully alcohol free for me!) She's being really positive and has said she won't buy me a bridesmaid dress yet as she expects me to be 7 months pregnant at the wedding!

Ceedubya definitely think more about the book idea - your posts always make me laugh. 

Well back to the sofa - it's time for Neighbours, the truly awful 'Doctors' and Murder She Wrote (did anyone see it yesterday with a very young George Clooney in it - it just proves that men look better with age!)

Talk to you all later

ac (Ali)


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2004)

Congratulations AliC    

I have twins through IVF and I remember the feeling well at the scan to be told it was twins!!     

Might see you across on the Tamba forum - loads of people who have been there and done that and those that are expecting too.  A great support for parents of multiples to be and beyond....!!  www.tamba.customer.bss.org

Good luck!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2004)

www.tamba.org.uk

Not sure if that link will work AliC so try this one if not - if you want to that is!!!


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Congrats to Ali C

Jo - I can't believe what you've been through and wish you all the luck in the world for the IUI.  I'm at UCH and the staff are wonderful - all of them have been so nice and supportive.  

AC -  love the Guy n colin G name - that had me laughing out loud!

Hi to everyone else.

Elvie
x


----------



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

ALIC - Many congratulations to you. How fantastic, twins!

Whats the next step now then, do you get handed over to the 'normal' antenatal? We have our first scan on 4th November. Ages to wait.

I imagine I will do a few more tests before then.
Lolly


----------



## AliC (Aug 10, 2004)

Hiya Lolly

We have to go back for the 8 week scan in 2 weeks and if that is ok we will then get signed over to our GP.
I wish someone would have told me at the beginning that there are more than 2 2ww!!! It's enough to send you mad isn't it. I am so pleased that you got the result you were hoping for. The 4th will be here really soon and I wish you loads of luck and baby dust for the scan.

Ali xx

P.S I reckon I have done about 10-15 tests altogether. I did some even after the hospital had confirmed just to make sure that the line was still nice and bright!!!


----------



## meonline (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi all

Tested this morning at 6am and got a v v v faint line on the hospital test, retested with a Clear Blue one and got a faint cross which was good news as that test said any cross was pretty much a BFP.  Then talked myself out of being positive on the train to work and bought another one at the station and retested there!!!!! I think I am losing it!  This was a First Response one and that one had two line so it looks like I have got a BFP!!!!!!!!!

Totally gobsmacked and completely delighted.  DH is in a state of shock.  

Congrats to all that have got a BFP and good luck to all.

Meonline xx


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi 
meonlin-congratulations on your BFP, thats wonderful news  

Well I went for my blood test this morning and the clinic called about an hour ago to tell me its a BFP 

I really cant believe it, its my 5th txt and I was starting to feel that it would never work. There is a long way to go, as I have got this far before with no success, but I cant help feeling over the moon. My scan is on the 5thnov, so I've now got a 3ww to look forwad to!!!

Good luck to everyone else

LOL
Kate


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Kate12 and me online
WELL DONE AND CONGRATS - this is fantastic news!


----------



## petlamb (Jul 24, 2004)

Agghhh, just typed a lon post and lost it!!!

Ok went something like this..

Congratulations to Ali C, meonline & Kate 12 - fantastic!!!! 

Taff - good to hear you can do IUI next month.  Fingers crossed you won't need to start another IVF in Jan!  

Elvie - glad i'm not the only one with the AF type pains at this stage - I saw you heard from Clare30 and she is too.. how about you Leni?
Mine have almost gone this afternoon.. so that's something else to obsess about like you!  Mmm, treacle tart - my favourite.. might try to find a recipe for one myself.. will take my mind off things!

Skelly - Thanks for your reassurance tha we can't dislodge our embies by carrying on as normal - I think i've gone mad!!
I'm not surprised you've been feeling a little sorry for yourself this year after all you've been through.. best of luck with your cycle.. a little brother or sister for your little boy would be great.

Off to see what other rubbish I can watch on tv now.
Hope everyone's ok xx


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Afternoon girlies,

Fantastic news, Kate and Meonline. Congratulations to you both.
Great news about the twins Ali.

I'm feeling down today, got a headache, can't feel any twinges really, trying desperately to stay positive, got another week to go!! I keep thinking if I'm pg, surely I must feel different or just know...but I guess that's not the way it is.

Anyway, I'm feeling bored. DH is looking after me but I can see bits of housework that need doing, like hoovering the stairs. He's been brilliant tidying up and cooking so I don't want to nag. ah well, it will get done eventually.

It seems like I need a kick up the bum to get motivated and feel positive 

Love and luck to all
Leni x


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi again

Like lots of you - I am ssssoooooo bored!!! I can't concentrate on doing any of the paperwork I brought from the office (blaming the drugs, but in reality can't be a*sed )

Congratulations Kate & Meonline & your DH's

Wow that's 3 BFP's today   , should balance up Jax's list a bit and help those of us still waiting to remain positive.         

Starting to get cabin fever in the house - next door neighbours are having a drinks party tonight so me and dh will go round, even if I only stay an hour or so (and don't  of course!!) - at least I'll feel like I've got out of the house!

Hoping for more positives - what's the record for one day Jax?!?!

ac (ali)


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

I've spotted these 'First Response Early' hpts on the internet (I think Boots sell them) and they claim to show up 3 days before your periods due - in effect that'd be 11 days after EC - what does anyone think? Bad idea/ good idea? 
I know a lot of people are against testing early....
this way I could bring testing forward a couple of days to early next week - tee hee!


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Hi Elvie,

I bought some early pg test sticks last year they test for 10miu. My DH hid them away somewhere last night so that I will not be tempted to use them. 

Do try and leave it til your official test date, that line will be so much clearer 

Love Leni x


----------



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

Excellent news on the BFP'S    Roll on the next 8 months - what dates are you scans?

Elvie - I wouldn't test early - I know the temptation is almost too strong to resist, but you can sometimes get false - and then you would be upset when you might not need to be. I waited the full 14 days. 
Good Luck


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Marielou - so so sorry that the old witch arrived and spoilt things for you ((((((((((((hugs))))))))) to you and Mark.

Dawn - sorry to you too, not good news from your clinic.  I really hope you can find a way forward.

Leni - no geek girl, you just like FF!!  Helps pass the time!

Elvie - is the book taking your mind off.....

BunBun and Em and Shazzer - welcome and good luck!

Bun Bun - happy anniversary for tomorrow!

Taff - sounds like a good plan!  Good luck xxx

Leanne - hope your pc is soon fixed!  Can't have you going crazy!!

AliC - lovely news from you, congrats on your twinnies!

Skelly - lovely heartfelt post from you, can understand where you are coming from    Good luck with this cycle.

AC - sorry but   at your dh!  Fab embie names!

Kate12 and Meonline - fab fab news!   many congrats to you both!

JoJo - hope you're OK?

If any imminent tester tests tomorrow, good luck!!!

I can't talk, cos I always tested early.  BUT WHEN you get that BFP, it's a long wait to the first scan so try not to test early!!

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## Stringbob (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi everyone,  not been online for a few days cause ended up back at hospital with OHSS again.  Not due my scan until next Thur but they scanned to check fluid levels, and saw what they thought was the sac, but said it was really too early.

Trudy - Don't know if it helps but I had exactly the same symptoms last time as I did this time.  Got a BFN last time and a BFP this time.  Just shows you we are that full of drugs we can be easily fooled into thinking every twinge is a sign.

Elvie - I also tried the First Response.  I was due a blood test on the Thursday, but did a First Response Test on the Monday.  Got such a faint line wasn't sure if it was there or not.  Sent myself mad for the next few days and it cost me a fortune.  Got a tiny bit darker line next day, Wed back to a faint line, Thur a little bit darker.  Have a good think, cause it sent me and dh mental until the hospital test not to mention the cost of all the tests.  Good luck.

Ali C - WELL DONE YOU

Jax - Great list.  My scan is on Thursday, 21 Oct if you want to add it.

Luv Lisa (Stringbob)


----------



## skelly (Sep 10, 2004)

Ali C

Do you plan to call them Guy and Colin once they're actually get bornded?

Go on - I dare you

Absloutely marvellous to see so many BFP's

Jo XXXXXXX


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi all,

I just logged on after a couple of days away and wow! What wonderful news! Meonline, Kate and Ali C, you brought such a big grin to my face and give us all hope. What a day!

Sending huge hopeful wishes to Isobel and Hols. Tomorrow is our day! Let's hope it's another great one. 

I'm actually feeling remarkably calm, or maybe I'm just in denial. I'm increasingly convinced that this month has worked - I always know a good week in advance that AF is on her way, and there's not the slightest sign. I just know it's not going to come any day soon. DP is really hopeful too. By this time tomorrow we should know... My only fear is that I ovulated late so even if I am pg the test will be too soon to  show.

I just need to get through today. I'm sitting in an IT classroom at the college where I work right now - on a Saturday. It's an open day but so far it's been really quiet. I had hoped the distraction would help. Come on potential students, where are you

Sending hopeful vibes to all.


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Morning all

thanks for all your best wishes, I think I'm still in shock, it hasnt really sunk in yet!!

Good luck to everyone testing over the next couple of days  

LOL
Kate


----------



## a h (Anni ) (Jul 10, 2004)

Hiya 2WW'ers
Good luck to you all, am currently DR'ing, and am dreading joining the 2ww thread again.
I just popped in to check up on Marielou, as we were cycling together in july, before she got postponed.
Marielou, if you are reading this, i am SO sorry to hear about your BFN.  You really have been through the mill this last year, bless you.  I DO know how you feel, that if at the end of all our bad luck, there must be SOME good luck waiting, and I'm sure there is. Some people just seem to get it all, all of the time!

Take care of yourselves, and good luck with the next round, 
LOL Anni


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls 

Congrats to all the bfp so happy for you all  

Ali wonderful news on the twins  

goodluck to everyone testing over the weekend have all crossed for you  

as for me 2ww is soooooooo long but trying to look at it as only 8 days to go   goodluck everyone 

love always lilly xxxxx


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Hi girls,

I dunno what to say, just been to the loo and I'm bleeding... 
I'm not due to test until Friday, could this be and implantation bleed? My period NEVER comes early, what's going on?

Trying to stay positive but it's hard and this isn't making it easier.

Leni x


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Leni,

I have sent you an IM hope you get it!

Love Dawn x


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

hi dawn i think I'm in the right place ? as you know my names Emma I'm 27 and ive been with my partner Richard for over five years, we were trying for a baby for two years when we fond out that he had obstructive azoospermia.(no sperm). luckily they referred us to midlands fertility centre in Birmingham and he had a surgical sperm retrieval with lots and lots of sperm! thank god! I had 10 eggs retrieved only 7 were mature enough and only three were fertilized. i had two embryos transfered on Thursday and now I'm just waiting and waiting!!!!! if any one has a similar story or would just like to chat would love to hear from you. Emma xxxxx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Wooooohooooo,

Dh returned from dubai last night, fiddled about with a few buttons and fixed the pc, just like that!!

So now i wont be going crazy alone  

Leni - try not to worry about the bleeding if theres not much there, Hopefully just implantation bleed. Thinking of you, 

L xx


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

hi tequilla im new on here any tips or suggestions to keeping sane over the two week wait? Emma x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls 

Leni hun it could be implantation bleed thinking fo you and i hope the bleeding stops soon    

Emma goodluck with your 2ww hunny my dh has no sperm we r using donor its wonderful you got to use dh sperm wishing you so much luck   

Leanne so happy pc is going again welldone dh   

Hope you are all having a wonderful weekend chat soon 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

hi lilly we were really lucky to use his sperm but even now dont really know why he cant produce it naturally? what wasd the reason with your husband if you dont mind me asking. have you actually started your icsi cycle? emma x


----------



## Just Jess (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi Emma Jayne - Welcome!

Tips on not going insane

**Organise a girlie night in* - either pamper yourself (and turn into green-faced aliens) or get someone round to do a group of you (manicures, pedicures, etc) or just organise a few video nights in

**Read a good book or two*. I recommend the following: "Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus" - all the stuff we should have known about each other BEFORE we got together, but humourously written. Also try "Don't sweat the small stuff" - how to live life serenely, and reassessing what's important/urgent and what really doesn't matter in the big scheme of things. And all the other books that you've promised yourself you'd get round to reading... eventually!

**Throw out some of that junk* you keep promising you would

**Reorganise your Kitchen/filing cabinet*, etc - just make sure you're not bending too much - so get DP involved 

**Make a list of all the odd jobs* that need to be done/finished around the house. Then when you/DP has time or inclanation, you know exactly what needs doing, and what the budget is.
Walk the dog - if you don't have one, borrow one from the neighbours. I'm sure they'd appreciate it!

**Visit local tourist attractions* that you've always promised yourself you'd get round to visiting (providing you're up to it)

**Do a jigsaw puzzle* - a real one! That will keep your brain ticking over, and you'll be surprised where the time goes...

**Make the most of your friends * you don't normally seem to have time for - even if it's just in the evening. You'll be surprised how long the evening feels

**Write your (first?) newsletter* to send out with all your Christmas cards about the events during 2004

*Speaking of Christmas - *get your Christmas card list up to date * (get everyone's correct postcodes) and start trawling through the catalogues for pressie ideas

(blimey, I think I need to take a dose of my own medicine!!)

During all of this, don't forget to keep drinking all that lovely water... 

Tell me if any of this has worked for you, as I love helping!!


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

thanks for the advice jess i will give it a go!!


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Emma 

My dh had cancer when he was young and sadly thats what happened to him after the treatment we are doing ivf donor sperm im in 2ww test next Sunday goodluck hun have all crossed for you 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

lilly i hope it works out for you two aswell i will keep my fingers crossed for you too! is this the first time you have done icsi and where are you having it done? emma


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

New home this way Girlies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,16174.0.html

Loads of love and luck

Jax
xxx


----------

